# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Undetected Fishing Bot

## knaw

Since HB is dead, anyone have good experiences with fishing bots that haven't been detected?
Not trying to farm 24/7 or anything crazy, just leveling up alts.
You can PM me instead if you don't want it known.

----------


## RuffyOC

Quick heads up:
The problem is even pixel based Fishing Bots are probably not undetectable anymore due to changes made in ~7.3 in the ToS and Warden.

----------


## Annaisha

At this point it's safe to say *that everything can be detected*, so I'd stay away from bots if the account means something to you. I've heard of people receiving account closure without prior bans or warnings.

----------


## MrNoble

> Quick heads up:
> The problem is even pixel based Fishing Bots are probably not undetectable anymore due to changes made in ~7.3 in the ToS and Warden.


I have been using my own Fishing Bot for a while, sometimes i even fish 10 hours a day.
I make use of Memory Reading, sending keystrokes & Mouse movement/clicking.

So far i got reported a few times, people even /w me.

But what actually changed in 7.3 ToS? they also detect mouse movement / keystrokes / clicks?

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> I have been using my own Fishing Bot for a while, sometimes i even fish 10 hours a day.
> I make use of Memory Reading, sending keystrokes & Mouse movement/clicking.
> 
> So far i got reported a few times, people even /w me.
> 
> But what actually changed in 7.3 ToS? they also detect mouse movement / keystrokes / clicks?


Your advantage is that you're the only one using your fishing bot.

----------


## WiNiFiX

> But what actually changed in 7.3 ToS?


This was answered here The Free Lunch Is Over - Obfuscation is Coming

----------

